
Show HN: My Kanban is better than your Kanban - hpen
http://kanception.io
======
cbreynoldson
Interesting! Looks like a GUI list abstraction for a shared filesystem, where
everything is a folder and their values are folder names. Makes me wonder what
other cool things people could do with Kanban boards that would involve new
conceptual models.

For example, a Kanban board where each column is a list of products or a
shopping cart, and the final column is a list of purchased items. Moving a
product to the final column would purchase the item and not be undoable.

------
flrk
Reminds me of an open source project a friend of mine made, with the same
concepts. [https://github.com/PaddiM8/Kolan](https://github.com/PaddiM8/Kolan)

What is your tech stack? Open Source?

~~~
hpen
I was unaware of this open source project. It looks cool but there are some
major issues with the UX IMO.

~~~
huxflux
At least he released it as open-source.

~~~
hpen
I may do the same in the future. I’m considering open sourcing and offering a
paid hosted version

------
artur_makly
got this alert :
[https://share.getcloudapp.com/4gujR4kQ](https://share.getcloudapp.com/4gujR4kQ)

~~~
hpen
Fixed!

